# where is the old shoulder-ectomy thread?



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

can anyone find it for me? I tried searching for everything and I couldnt find it.

It'd be helpful to know which members posted on that thread coz then i can use advanced search to find it.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68429


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

thank you tucker!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Tilt and Tucker, I was looking for this thread too.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

aldenpyle, which jacket are you operating on?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Brooks Navy Blazer if my tailor says he can do it. You?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

j.press tweedie. those paddings are too damn big. The shoulder-to-shoulder distance is only 16.25-16.5 inches (usually it's around 17 on other jackets), so I don't have to worry about the yokes draping down my arm once the padding is gone.

if my tailor says he cant do it, i'll do it myself. what's the worst it can happen?

if i screw it up, i can say it adds "characters" to the "windbreaker".



I'll definitely be more cautious if it's a blazer, since you do wear blazer to some semi-formal occasions, where you want to look _good_


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Mine is just an experiment with an Ebay. BB Blazers are a dime a dozen on the bay (well, more like $360 a dozen), so its no big loss if it fails. If it succeeds I can try it with other jackets.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

*two parts to the shoulder padding*



Untilted said:


> if my tailor says he cant do it ...


...change tailors. No, really. A tailor skilled in "tailoring" suits and jackets should have no problem. The alteration person who gets work from the neighborhood cleaners is the concern.

The only advice I can offer is to glean some basics on how the "shoulder padding" is constructed and located in two spots: where the arms connect along the top ... and toward the "front" of the shoulder, which someone referred to as the "shoulder head." (Or maybe the other way around. dpihl?)

I understand the shoulder-head procedure is a little more difficult or at least more time-consuming. Whatever the case, go for it. And if you're really after a full-on zero-pad feel in the shoulders, ask about the shoulder-head piece as well.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

i'll ask trent in Eljo's where to find a good tailor in charlottesville.

maybe they'll have an inhouse tailor!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

zignatius said:


> ...change tailors. No, really. A tailor skilled in "tailoring" suits and jackets should have no problem. The alteration person who gets work from the neighborhood cleaners is the concern.
> 
> The only advice I can offer is to glean some basics on how the "shoulder padding" is constructed and located in two spots: where the arms connect along the top ... and toward the "front" of the shoulder, which someone referred to as the "shoulder head." (Or maybe the other way around. dpihl?)
> 
> I understand the shoulder-head procedure is a little more difficult or at least more time-consuming. Whatever the case, go for it. And if you're really after a full-on zero-pad feel in the shoulders, ask about the shoulder-head piece as well.


I am certain he can remove the padding and put the lining back in. Its more a matter of whether we can both agree that he will be able to make the shoulder of this particular jacket (which hasn't actually been delivered yet) conform to my shoulder afterward for a reasonable price.

Thanks for the tip on the shoulder head.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Just performed this operation on one shoulder of a nice BB tweed.

The jacket while technically my size was a bit long in the shoulders and chest, so there is a bit of droop in the padless shoulder. Otherwise the fit would be perfect.


----------

